# Nintendo's Next Home Console - 3D Support Ruled Out



## WiiUBricker (Mar 30, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Nintendo's Reggie Fils-Aime has confirmed that Nintendo is working on a new home console (Wii 2), and that it will not support 3D because people simply don't like wearing glasses to view 3D effects. The key quote from Reggie is this - "We've not said publicly what the next thing for us will be in the home console space, but based on what we've learned on 3-D, likely, that won't be it." Clearly, Nintendo has figured out what the USP of the Wii 2 will be internally, but will make the public wait to find out what that is.
> 
> There has been much speculation about a Wii 2 and quesitons at Nintendo has already made plans for one. This as good as confirms it.
> 
> Moreover, Reggie's reference to the next home console may well suggest that is closer than we all think!



Source


----------



## terminal_illness (Mar 30, 2011)

maybe 3rd party game makers could add it in?

next gen wii i cant wait.


----------



## Zorua (Mar 30, 2011)

Good. I hate wearing 3D glasses.


----------



## ThePorks (Mar 30, 2011)

I don't think we will see Wii2 until at least the end of 2013 though.  Also, we could see a lot of current 3D tv's becoming old rope very quickly thanks to the innovation of the glasses free 3DS screen.  I read somewhere that all the major TV manufacturers R&D departments are frantically trying to become the first to make and release a glasses free 3D TV.  Perhaps then would be the right time to release the Wii 2?


----------



## Yuan (Mar 30, 2011)

No news. And I bet Wii 2 will only support 720p resolution. No 1080p :\


----------



## gloweyjoey (Mar 30, 2011)

Don't care much for 3d anyways. Dont have a 3D tv and dont plan on getting one anytime soon. Ive played some PS3 game on a 3d tv and it was very lackluster to say the least, nothing like how impressed i was with the 3d on the 3ds. 

I can't wait for a codename for the system so we can stop calling it Wii 2 as it will likely not be called that.


----------



## Anakir (Mar 30, 2011)

Are they gonna make us buy shit loads of controllers again?


----------



## injected11 (Mar 30, 2011)

... K so all I got from this is that unless the 3D TV market ups the ante significantly, the next Nintendo console won't have 3D capabilities. Doesn't bother me.

Nintendo working on their next product shouldn't be a shocker to anyone unless you have absolutely no knowledge of how product development works. They gave no dates or time frame, so the article suggesting it may be "closer than we all think!" is just blowing smoke.


----------



## Arm73 (Mar 30, 2011)

Here's WHAT I THINK IT WILL HAPPEN......

The #1 innovation of the Wii2 will be the ability to wireless connect the 3DS to the Wii2 and use the 3DS as a controller and the 3DS top screen to display 3D Wii2 games without glasses !
Nintendo thinks 3D glasses stink.
But they like 3D, as Myamoto stated several times that stereoscopic 3D can actually improve the gameplay experience.

2+2 makes 4, so expect to play 3D Wii2 games remotely on the 3DS ! Of course on the regular TV it will be just plain old 720p.

Remember , when this will become a reality you can say you heard it here first !


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 30, 2011)

It's official -- We are NEVER getting The Last Story.


----------



## Donald Serrot (Mar 30, 2011)

I honestly don't think we will ever see a "Wii2". Nintendo will make a new home console, and it'll be it's own thing. Like how the Wii wasn't a GameCube2. Nintendo likes backwards compatibility though so I'd expect some kind of ability to play Wii games (maybe GC games still too since it is a disc system) and the ability to sync with Wiimotes, but again, I'd expect in the same way that you can use GC controllers with the Wii, only with the older games so I'd expect new controllers too. I don't think it'll just be a new Wii, it'll be a whole new system.


----------



## dinofan01 (Mar 30, 2011)

Its not a confirmation of Wii2 and the lack of 3D was obvious when they threw quick jabs at sony for using glasses. This only confirms the obvious, Nintendo will make another console in the future. We all knew that and it doesn't mean its coming soon.


----------



## MDFang (Mar 30, 2011)

Nintendo Wii 2?
Oh god, shitstorm incoming.

Welp, haters gonna hate. I've never owned a Wii, but it seems pretty decent..


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 30, 2011)

MDFang said:
			
		

> Nintendo Wii 2?
> Oh god, shitstorm incoming.
> 
> Welp, haters gonna hate. I've never owned a Wii, but it seems pretty decent..


It's, there are some great games there for game lovers. Of course, because it's popular, it's full of crap, just like the DS.


----------



## Ikki (Mar 30, 2011)

MDFang said:
			
		

> Nintendo Wii 2?
> Oh god, shitstorm incoming.


Don't get fooled by that, people just call it Wii 2 because it's Nintendo's next home console. It can be totally different to the actual Wii.


----------



## rad140 (Mar 30, 2011)

And grass is green, the sky is blue and water is wet, etc. etc.


----------



## RisnDevil (Mar 30, 2011)

Instead of Wii 2, why not Super Wii?  Or Super Wii Turbo (SWiiT)?

And I agree with the idea of wireless, high speed data transfer to the 3DS for 3D games.  That could also open SO MANY possibilities/options for multi player.  

I mean, wouldn't it be interesting/cool if the SWiiT was almost like a wireless/NAS game server pushing out all sorts of games and content to the 3DS, but with its own catalog of stuff to be played on the system?

Just a thought though (and I think I am so going to keep calling it SWiiT, or maybe just Super Wii).

edit:  typo


----------



## Forstride (Mar 30, 2011)

I hope it's not called Wii 2.  I don't want Nintendo pulling a Sony for the rest of their home console manufacturing.

Anyway, as long as we see some great first party titles, I'm all for it.  I could care less about HD, because I mean, it's Nintendo we're talking about.  Mario, Sonic, etc. in HD would look preeeeeeetty weird.  Then again, an HD Zelda game would be amazing.


----------



## RNorthex (Mar 30, 2011)

afaik this is veeeeery old news
the moment they finished working on a console, they start the next one


----------



## awssk8er (Mar 30, 2011)

1) I hope it's not another Wii. While I loved the Wii... I want/expect something completely new.
2) I could careless about 3D on a home console.
3) Wii 2 is obviously just a code name.

There's no way it will be announced this E3. Probably E3 of 2012.


----------



## Ikki (Mar 30, 2011)

RisnDevil said:
			
		

> Instead of Wii 2, why not Super Wii?  Or Super Wii Turbo (SWiiT)?


Or why not "Nintendo's next home console"? It's the less dumb name we can give it until an official name is announced.
I don't see "64" in the Gamecube's name, nor "Gamecube" on the Wii's name.


However, it's not noise worthy that it won't have 3D. Launching a console that needs 3D glasses right after one which's gimmick is glasses-free 3D would be a stupid move.
And Nintendo doesn't want to force users to buy hardware besides the system. That's why it won't be glasses free either.


----------



## Hop2089 (Mar 30, 2011)

I got a bad feeling about the Wii 2, it will most likely be just a revision with new features like the DSi.


----------



## Requios (Mar 30, 2011)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> I got a bad feeling about the Wii 2, it will most likely be just a revision with new features like the DSi.



I don't think so. Based on what we've seen from Nintendo, they only make revisions to their handhelds (GB, GB Pocket, GBC, GBA, GBA SP, GBA Micro, etc). The only "revisions" they've made with their consoles is having a special edition version that only has a different color (25th Mario Anniversary Wii for instance, was just a red Wii).

Either way though, I just hope it has a better software lineup than what the Wii had. Let's face it, the Wii lost this round in the console wars. My opinion, anyway.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 30, 2011)

Guys, the only reason why people call it the Wii 2, or Xbox 720 or PSP2 or DS2 or anything like, is because they just take the current name, and just add whatever to differentiate it.

It's easier to go Wii 2 instead of going Nintendo [insert console number here]. It's not going to be called Wii 2 just like the Xbox 360 wasn't called the YBox.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 30, 2011)

Wii 2?
But I ran out of money because of the 3DS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Hop2089 (Mar 30, 2011)

Requios said:
			
		

> Hop2089 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Panasonic Q needs an introduction

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panasonic_Q

Made by both Nintendo and Panasonic and is a hybrid revision of the GC that has a DVD player, very rare, if you want to know more about it check out the Youtuber Gamester81, he has a video about it and owns one.


----------



## Lumnous (Mar 30, 2011)

Umm, im not sure you noticed but its the 30/3/2011 Dont you think this is an early april fools attempt?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 30, 2011)

Lumnous said:
			
		

> Umm, im not sure you noticed but its the 30/3/2011 Dont you think this is an early april fools attempt?



No because companies usually start planning for their next console about a year after the launch of their latest one.


----------



## Hop2089 (Mar 30, 2011)

Lumnous said:
			
		

> Umm, im not sure you noticed but its the 30/3/2011 Dont you think this is an early april fools attempt?



It can still happen regardless, Doki Doki Suikoden was an ecchi filled April Fools attempt and it's a full game with a May 12 release.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Mar 30, 2011)

It won't be "Wii 2", but I hope they don't go with "Wii Too"


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Mar 30, 2011)

no 3d for wii 2
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=...Wgg&cad=rja
off topic: check this out http://www.wipeout44.com/video/3d/real_3d_wii.asp


----------



## Requios (Mar 30, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Lumnous said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Not just that, but why make an April Fools announcement over something so trivial as "we're not putting 3D on our next console"?


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 30, 2011)

maybe they will bring the revolution back, its a nice name. They said they wanted to put something new which would be innovative. i hope its something to improve gameplay than focus on motion controls... a new controller is not bad but not motion controller


----------



## SPH73 (Mar 30, 2011)

_*slash*_

Read the SOURCE ARTICLE. There is NO MENTION OF WII 2. You are all completely stupid and you should be ashamed of yourselves for falling for an obvious April Fools prank.

_*slash*_

http://edition.cnn.com/2011/TECH/gaming.ga...o.3ds/?hpt=Sbin






_*slash*_


----------



## worlok375 (Mar 31, 2011)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> Mods, please forgive me for saying this.....
> 
> *Everyone who posted before me is INCREDIBLY STUPID.*
> 
> ...



Are you an idiot? HERE is the source article: http://www.maxconsole.net/content.php?4533...-out-3D-support
Taken directly from the FIRST POST.  It has EVERYTHING TO DO WITH THE WII2.

By the way, this isn't 4chan.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 31, 2011)

How does this quote confirm that the Wii 2 exists?


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> "We've not said publicly what the next thing for us will be in the home console space, but based on what we've learned on 3-D, likely, that won't be it."


He merely said that Nintendo didn't publicly say what the next home console will be and that it probably won't have 3D functions.


----------



## GameWinner (Mar 31, 2011)

When will 3D die off?!
Its just a gimmick (Although 3DS has done it right)


----------



## SPH73 (Mar 31, 2011)

worlok375 said:
			
		

> *Are you an idiot?* HERE is the source article: http://www.maxconsole.net/content.php?4533...-out-3D-support
> Taken directly from the FIRST POST.  It has EVERYTHING TO DO WITH THE WII2.
> 
> By the way, this isn't 4chan.




You might want to point that accusation at yourself. 

You didn't even bother to check their source. Max Console is taking their information out of context. And so close to April fools...

Here's the direct link to Max Console's "source"

http://edition.cnn.com/2011/TECH/gaming.ga...o.3ds/?hpt=Sbin

Wow, my faith in the intelligence of humanity has been severely diminished.


----------



## SPH73 (Mar 31, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> *How does this quote confirm that the Wii 2 exists?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually it DOESNT confirm that the Wii 2 exists. Merely that they've learned from the 3DS that they're not going to put 3d in their next console. We all know Nintendo is working on new hardware. To think otherwise would be stupid. But to see this quote as a "confirmation" would be even more stupid. 

Check your sources next time kids. The text on the Max Console page is taken completely out of context.


----------



## worlok375 (Mar 31, 2011)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> worlok375 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perhaps you ought to notice the reflection and study what the definition of the "Wii2" would be, it would be the console coming after the current wii, why because as of yet it is TO BE NAMED BY NINTENDO AND THUS PICKS UP NICKNAMES LIKE THE NEXT XBOX'S NICKNAME IS 720 FOR RIGHT NOW. ANY MENTION OF A CONSOLE BEING IN THE HOME CONSOLE SPACE BY NINTENDO WOULD BE ENOUGH TO WARRANT IT TALKING ABOUT A "Wii2". 
Quote from the CNN article "We've not said publicly what the next thing for us will be *in the home console space*, but based on what we've learned on 3-D, likely, that won't be it."
In bold just for you. It's relevant to the "Wii2" perhaps you ought to read the ENTIRE article next time.


----------



## SPH73 (Mar 31, 2011)

worlok375 said:
			
		

> In bold just for you. It's relevant to the "Wii2" perhaps you ought to read the ENTIRE article next time.
> 
> I did. That's why I'm smart enough to know that this quote is NOT a confirmation of the Wii 2 as this topic claims.
> 
> QUOTE"*We've not said publicly what the next thing for us will be in the home console space,* but based on what we've learned on 3-D, likely, that won't be it."



If anyone thinks this is a "confirmation" they are completley stupid.  Seriously what part of "We've not said publically" do you not understand?

And for the record, Nintendo's Reggie Fils-Aime has also said there will be no talk of "Wii 2" until after the current Wii passes 45 million in sales. (In the US)

Seriously this topic...


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Mar 31, 2011)

I feel like this is very old news based off what I've heard for years.

This is basing off opinions of hearing what Nintendo has wanted to do since 2005. My friend and I have agreed that the Wii was a prototype. It's not what Nintendo really wanted to do. That said, I don't think Nintendo is a risk-taking company. That's been frequently shown with poor third party support and turning with the 3D tide. Not saying motion control wasn't a risk, but it's not the step they probably should've made.

Now for years, Nintendo has played around with the idea of holograms, (bring on the "holograms? You're an idiot) and for those who don't believe it's possible, do your research. I don't think it's financially smart right now, but it's the only way for Nintendo to not be seen as a follower. Nintendo has ran against the pack for a while now, it's strictly Microsoft vs. Sony, with Nintendo really competing against Apple right now. Nothing wrong with that. But if my suspicions about what Nintendo really wants come true, they would own E3. There's no way to come back to that kind of news. Sony and Microsoft would be stuck in their shitty little motion controller quagmire, and Nintendo would stand tall again. I WANT that to happen. But it won't. Because Nintendo isn't a risk-taking company.

One thing they ought to do is fire Reggie Fils-Aime. The man clearly has no idea what he's doing. I'd do his job for free and do a much better job than that joke. He's a poor promoter.

Regardless of what has been said, Wii2 is a codename. Like Revolution. They have never put a number after their name, it's always been something new. But I'm losing faith in the company that I've stuck behind for 22 years.


----------



## worlok375 (Mar 31, 2011)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> worlok375 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not a confirmation, who said that? The only mention of a confirmation (me and you only) would be you. Confirmation requires them to say the name (my definition) of the product. Oddly enough you changed the subject (most likely sub-consciously though) the topic mentions the wii2, you said there was no mention,obviously it is relevant to the wii2, as MaxConsole was only using that part of the article by CNN.


----------



## machomuu (Mar 31, 2011)

worlok375 said:
			
		

> SPH73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SPH73 (Mar 31, 2011)

worlok375 said:
			
		

> SPH73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The title of this very topic.

Or did you not read that either?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 31, 2011)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> worlok375 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And you're the reason why the intelligence in humanity is so low.


----------



## worlok375 (Mar 31, 2011)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> worlok375 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, maybe you missed the part where I was only talking about my statements, oh, and yours, shame on you.






 (the rolling is becoming trendy eh?)


----------



## SPH73 (Mar 31, 2011)

worlok375 said:
			
		

> Back peddling. NO U. Hurr Durr. COPY PASTA. Emoticon.
> 
> Hmmm. Yes. Indeed.
> 
> ...



Actually the Wii mote was originally designed for the Nintendo GameCube. Sometime towards the end of that consoles lifespan Yamauchi said something like _"were working on a new peripheral that will dramatically extend the lifespan of the GCN." _However since the GCN was a dog and because it was limited by its tiny discs they decided to build an entirely new console around their new peripheral (aka the Wii mote.)

tl:dr = You're half right. 

As for the rest of your post... 22 years? That's a long time to be a Nintendo fan. I guess this makes you in your early 30s?


----------



## worlok375 (Mar 31, 2011)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> worlok375 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can't wait till I'm 120 and finally realize the truth behind the pure stupidity that has been each of your posts (except maybe the second one).

And with that, I bid you adieu, perhaps next time you'll make legitimate statements eh?


----------



## SPH73 (Mar 31, 2011)

worlok375 said:
			
		

> SPH73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Next time please point out exactly what troubles you in my posts. _*slash*_

Don't be mad. Just check your sources next time, don't read things out of context, don't accept anything at face value, and please do your own thinking. It's not that hard. 









  (wii x2, get it?)

Peace be with you.


----------



## Densetsu (Mar 31, 2011)

The _original_ title of this topic, "Nintendo confirms Wii 2" is based on this article from MaxConsole.  

MaxConsole got _its_ information from this CNN article.  

In the CNN article, Reggie said that _their next home console will not have 3D support_.  *That's all he said.*  No official announcements have been made.  

Bad journalism on MaxConsole's part.  Honest mistake on the OP's part.  Let's all be friends


----------



## Celice (Mar 31, 2011)

Can the Wii 2 please be the NES rehashed.  I would be so happy.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 31, 2011)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> worlok375 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're still coming off as an arrogant asshole.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm glad we won't see 3D in the next console. It really doesn't make sense for gaming IMO.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 31, 2011)

Sorry D9K (posted it before all the other posts were trashed).

Also, I agree. 3D does not belong in gaming. It's bad enough that developers already focus more on graphics and multiplayer than actual gameplay.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 31, 2011)

good i'm glad it doesn't have 3d it's just a gimmick anyway


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Mar 31, 2011)

ThePorks said:
			
		

> I don't think we will see Wii2 until at least the end of 2013 though.  Also, we could see a lot of current 3D tv's becoming old rope very quickly thanks to the innovation of the glasses free 3DS screen.  I read somewhere that all the major TV manufacturers R&D departments are frantically trying to become the first to make and release a glasses free 3D TV.  Perhaps then would be the right time to release the Wii 2?



glass free tv could just be used by one person, at least if they use the same tech Nintendo used in the 3ds. The only other possibility would be holographic displays which, you guess it, are far from being ready. What we should also not forget is, that Nintendo just use  a thing, if its ready for mass market. HD was, in their opinion not wide spread enough in 2006, so be sure, 3D TVs wont in 2013.

Im sure that the Wii 2 will be released latest in 2012.
Sales go bad in japan since last year and I'm sure they won't go up anymore, PS3 and PSP win a lot of ground, maybe with game like Zelda it will be better again.
In Europe sales are not bad, but xbox360 owns the wii since some month.
Its getting time Nintendo.


----------



## FireGrey (Mar 31, 2011)

I thought they said something VERY similar to this last year :/


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 31, 2011)

yep wii is pretty much dead now anyway and being chocked to death with sw only thing left on it is zelda. i wanna see what big n comes up with next...and how long it takes sony to steal it


----------

